# amule-adunanza da overlay non ufficiale

## micio

Ciao a tutti,

di recente ho aggiornato gnome alla 2.18 e dopo qualche bizza con compiz che ho risolto (anche abbastanza casualmente  :Smile:  ) sono andato ad aprire il buon amule-adunanza e ho notato ke di tanto in tanto manda il processore a manetta e non ho idea del motivo.

Ovviamente ho provato a lanciarlo da terminale nella speranza che mi desse qualche bel messaggio che giustificasse il tutto, ma niente... qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema o magari sa indicarmi un modo per arrivare a risolvere il problema????

Grazie a tutti!!!

Micio

//edit: modificato il titolo del thread

-- lavish

----------

## djinnZ

uso kde e non più spesso amule stabile ma ho avuto problemi simili (però quello che mi scocciava di più era il completo esurimento delle risorse di memoria).

Non ricordo l'opzione esatta ma ho disabilitato qualcosa a proposito dell'aggiornamento continuo (tra statistiche e visualizzazione) ed ha iniziato a dare meno problemi.

----------

## Dottout

micio: se guardi qua http://www.adunanza.net/forum/showthread.php?t=48045 trovi le indicazioni per aggiornare amule adu alla cvs (pare che la 2.2.0 sia prossima al rilascio), ho creato un overlay con gli ultimi ebuilds. almeno per quanto riguardi la mia esperienza personale il miglioramento di prestazioni c'è

----------

## Nuitari

anche a me capita ogni tanto con amule normale. Impalla per qualche minuto il processore poi si calma. Probabilmente è prorpio come dice djinnZ

----------

## micio

io ho provato a farlo partire con root e nn da quei problemi, quindi è qualcosa con la conf... ma nn ho toccato nulla.. mhà... adesso ke finisce la coda (come sono ottimista) cancello la cartella di conf e vediamo.. 

Avevo provato a migrare i file per la coda e per non perderee i crediti ma nulla...

Forse è semplicemente ke ho troppe fonti e sale il procio ma mi pare strano, nn lo ha mai fatto... 

Una cosa curiosa è che adesso quando lo chiudo, si chiude abbastanza in fretta, tipo dopo 1 secondo appena, prima mi si impallava al punto che mi veniva la finestrella per l'uscita forzata e dopo buoni 5 secondi si chiudeva da se... mhà...

Micio

----------

## micio

@Dottout:

Scusa forse sono tonto, ma nel caso usassi l'overlay le wxGTK 2.8.4 se le ritrova da solo oppure c'è qualche procedura da fare prima?

Micio

----------

## Dottout

le wxgtk 2.8.4.0 sono incluse nell'overlay e inserite tra le dipendenze di amule, l'ebuild x  le wx l'ho preso da bugzilla

----------

## micio

potresti postare il link diretto per l'ultimo ebuild che ho visto che ce ne sono più di uno e non vorrei far cacchiate.. scusa l'insistenza..

Micio

----------

## Dottout

se leggi il thread vedi che nel primo post ci sono le istruzioni per il checkout dell'overlay..una volta aggiunto all'elenco dei tuoi overlay ti aggiorna in automatico amule alla versione + recente

----------

## micio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ho creato un overlay per non bombardare di messaggi il forum
> 
> svn co http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk /path/to/your/local/overlay
> ...

 

credo che non funzioni il tuo repo... 

```

svn co http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk /usr/local/portage 

svn: richiesta PROPFIND fallita su '/portage/trunk'

svn: PROPFIND di '/portage/trunk': non ho potuto connettermi al server (http://svn.dottout.com)

```

Micio

----------

## Dottout

ah si hai ragione, ho aggiornato ieri l'hardware e mi son scordato di avviare il repo. beh, ora va  :Wink:  la versione + recente di amule è del 28 agosto, in ogni caso è in testing (patch adu aggiornata per funzionare sulla cvs di amule) quindi nel caso se riscontrassi problemi posta sul forum di adu per chidere aiuto, almeno ti segue chi mantiene la patch

----------

## micio

```

Calculating dependencies |!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

 |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "amule" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818 (masked by: corruption)

# RaÃºl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org> (15 Mar 2007)

# Mask snapshots

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070709 (masked by: corruption)

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070731 (masked by: corruption)

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070721 (masked by: corruption)

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070812 (masked by: corruption)

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070828 (masked by: corruption)

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070704 (masked by: corruption)

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070422 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 (masked by: corruption)

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0_pre20070818.ebuild'

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070717 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

e non riesco a smascherarlo... lo inserisco in /etc/portage/package.keywords ... dove sbaglio?

----------

## Dottout

sistemato - scusa eh ma son tornato da poco dalle vacanze, pulizie in corso..  :Very Happy:  cmq basta la keyword per l'arch

----------

## micio

devo usare l'ebuild per la 2.1.3 (che poi è la stessa versione che ho ora) o questo amule-2.2.0_pre20070828.ebuild ??

Micio

ps Tu mi sa che a colazione mangi pane e pazienza  :Smile:  GRAZIE GRAZIE

----------

## Dottout

la versione aggiornata è la pre della 2.2.0, come indica la data nell'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## micio

Ancora non riesco a smascherare... 

```

localhost micio # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =amule-2.2.0_pre20070828

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=amule-2.2.0_pre20070828" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070828 (masked by: package.mask)

```

e sta pure in /etc/portage.keywords... sono io che sono tonto?

Micio

----------

## Dottout

in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask c'è =net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre*,maskano gli snapshots. beh, echo '>=net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070704' >>/etc/portage/package.unmask

----------

## micio

Seguendo le tue preziosissime informazioni sono riuscito ad installare amule-2.2.0_pre20070828 e tutto è ok adesso!! il processore sta tranquillamente allo 0% e io sono felice come un bambino e mi posso godere il mio buon muletto con gnome 2.18   :Very Happy: 

Davvero non so proprio come ringraziarti, se passi da Roma ti offro un paio di birre moooooolto volentieri!!!! 

Micio

----------

## Dottout

ah ottimo, prima o poi ci passo e vengo a saldare il conto allora  :Very Happy:  scherzi a parte, ricordati che è pur sempre decisamente in testing, quindi aspettati frequenti aggiornamenti (ti basta aggiornare ogni tanto il mio overlay, come vedi dalle date esce una release ogni settimana bene o male) e in caso di problemi c'è il forum adunanza. ah, come avrai notato, con le wx 2.8 è stato fixato quell'insopportabile problema delle tabs di ricerca  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Ah ma vedo solo ora che non si tratta di pacchetti in portage.. !  :Razz: 

Spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Tiro

l'emerge di amule adunanza fallisce sul nascere. Pare che portage chieda una use già inserita e compilata.

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070828 to /

 * aMule-CVS-20070828.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * aMule-CVS-20070828.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * aMule-CVS-20070828.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * aMule-CVS-20070828.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * aMule-CVS-20070828.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * patchAdunanza_20070828.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * patchAdunanza_20070828.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * patchAdunanza_20070828.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * patchAdunanza_20070828.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * patchAdunanza_20070828.gz size ;-) ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking aMule-CVS-20070828.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking patchAdunanza_20070828.gz ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 *

 * Questo ebuild e' basato su CVS snapshot e sul relativo port

 * sperimentale della patch adunanza. Pertanto e' doppiamente

 * instabile e non vi e' garanzia di corretto funzionamento

 *

 *  ATTENZIONE: ricordarsi di applicare la patch http://www.dottout.com/files/wxwidgets.eclass.patch

 * se e solo se non si usa l'overlay http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk

 *

 * wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk2u-2.4-config not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk2ud-2.4-config not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

# emerge -pv amule wxGTK

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070828  USE="amuled geoip gtk nls remote stats unicode -debug -optimize -upnp" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.4.0  USE="X opengl unicode -debug -doc -gif -gnome -joystick -odbc -sdl -stl" 0 kB [1]

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da Tiro con questo e ho modificato il topic in modo da raccogliere qui tutte le problematiche relative a questo ebuild.

Ricordo per l'ennesima volta che i problemi inerenti pacchetti di terze parti, ebuild non ufficiali, overlay vari sono totalmente affari vostri e vanno nel forum di discussione, non in quello principale che viene usato per le richieste di supporto!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tiro

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ricordo per l'ennesima volta che i problemi inerenti pacchetti di terze parti, ebuild non ufficiali, overlay vari sono totalmente affari vostri e vanno nel forum di discussione, non in quello principale che viene usato per le richieste di supporto! 

 

...uhm...sorry! è molto che non frequento il forum   :Laughing: 

----------

